# What's the best snowfoam?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm new to using snow foam, it's always been the two bucket method up until today, I used a snowfoam that came with the lance etc, it seemed to need a fair amount of the liquid to do the job at a decent foam thickness, sooooo my question to all the experts is what's the best snowfoam to buy?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Which snowfoam did you get Gordon? 
Like you, I'm pretty new to snowfoam and looking for the best bang for buck. AD Magifoam seems to get great reviews but I'm yet to try it. 
I've tried Mainz Equilibrium and just got some snowfoam from The Big Shiner which I'm yet to try it on the TT. It performed well leaving great foam on the Kuga and the SX4, neither of which are well polished so I expect it to work well on the TT.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Stu,

No idea mate, it was just one litre, used it on the TT and the focus and it's almost finished :-(
Guess I'm looking for a concentrated snowfoam 

Would you recommend the stuff from the big shiner ?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

I've not used it on the TT yet but it was better than the previous foam I tried. Like I say, I'm new to this too. This stuff is around £20 delivered for 10 litres and I diluted it 50/50 in the lance. 
1l of diluted fluid does 2 cars so (if my maths is correct :? ) works out at 50p a wash.

They also do a concentrate with which you obviously use less product but I know nothing about this.

Go onto detailing world, they have loads of threads on snow foam over there.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Stu, yep new to me as well so I'll hold off and see what suggestions come up 
Want to get a decent one to clean the new front end when it's done ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I tend to stick with AD Magifoam and it works brilliantly, not the cheapest but good vfm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have a look into the Magifoam stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I have started to use snow mousse and can't fault it stays on the car better than the foam.


----------



## Charlie15 (May 17, 2014)

gogs said:


> I'll have a look into the Magifoam stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


I have just ordered some magifoam, should be with me soon. I will give it a go and post up some pictures


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

The Autobrite Direct snowfoam lance is pretty good too. Check the group buy on Detailing World.

I ordered a lance, 10L of Magifoam and a free 500ml Magifoam sample for 76 quid delivered. Arrived very quickly


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Same place I got mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

